# My first Humi!!



## wisdomwalker (Jun 20, 2009)

I just finished seasoning my Humidor. Here it is...

What do you guys think?

Can't wait to get a Hygrometer!


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

Very nice, looks like a nice start and some good smokes.


----------



## MattB (May 28, 2009)

Looks good, and a nice selection of smokes there.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Not a bad start but the sad story is that its going to get much bigger in the coming months.


----------



## edogg (Jun 15, 2009)

wisdomwalker said:


> I just finished seasoning my Humidor. Here it is...
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Can't wait to get a Hygrometer!


I have the exact same one


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Very nice start, but you are going to need to get a bigger humidor.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

lookin good


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

Excellent start to the addiction.
I do not believe there is a 12 step program for us so you are doomed.


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

Great start, I also had the same one. And everyone is right, it will get bigger and multiply


----------



## wisdomwalker (Jun 20, 2009)

you guys are definitely right... Its already full!


----------



## pedweld (May 23, 2009)

Great work!! Nice cigars.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Very very nice


----------



## wisdomwalker (Jun 20, 2009)

I have some time today and plan on smoking a cigar tonight. Not sure witch one yet. Maybe a RP

got any ideas?


----------



## JP_26 (Dec 29, 2008)

Nice...you definatly have a bunch of good looking cigars and a nice humidor.


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Exciting times to be you. 
cheers!


----------



## P_Roberts (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice, the wife almost bought that one for her flavored's but went with a Legends instead. Like every one else said I see an upgrade in your future, I started with a 150 and I'm almost out of room.


----------



## s.tyler (May 21, 2009)

looks like you will need another soon.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Good start!!!

I love the Perdomo 10th Anni Maduro.

I like that Gispert love ya givin' too!!! If you haven't tried the maduro, DO IT!!! Great stick for the $$$!!!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I recommend the 48 qt igloo. LOL

Great stuff there!


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

welcome. nice looking desktop to!


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Very nice start, some nice sticks. My first humi was about that size. About a month and a half later I bought a 150. Good Luck!


----------



## holmes711 (Jun 1, 2009)

I started off with a humidor just like that and filled it in a month. Then I bought another one and thought I'll never fill two of them, a month later and that ones full. You already have a great collection and it's unbelievable how fast it will get bigger! Enjoy!!


----------



## wisdomwalker (Jun 20, 2009)

fuente~fuente said:


> Good start!!!
> 
> I love the Perdomo 10th Anni Maduro.
> 
> I like that Gispert love ya givin' too!!! If you haven't tried the maduro, DO IT!!! Great stick for the $$$!!!


 I smoked the Perdomo... by far one of if, not the my favorite so far. The smooth creamy goodness is unbelievable. I will definitely be keeping my eyes out for a deal on getting some more!
Thanks for the tip


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Looks like a nice collection. With Don Pepin and Graycliff you have good taste. Pretty soon you are going to need a bigger humi then one bigger than that one and so on. Save yourself some headache and look into rigging up a coolidor...cheers!


----------

